# fruit juices



## vice69 (Jul 6, 2011)

How good are the fruit juices? and when is the best time to consume?


----------



## MPMC (Jul 7, 2011)

They are fine after a workout for the carbs.


----------



## lke45 (Jul 7, 2011)

vice69 said:


> How good are the fruit juices? and when is the best time to consume?



If your goal is to cut, you're best off cutting them out all together as the majority of them are just liquid sugar.


----------



## eric.o (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't like them  - rather eat the whole fruit.


----------



## Addisonn66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well that all very much depends on whether the juices are homemade...Any juices bought at the store and are pre-packaged are not good for you...!


----------

